# waterproof shower grout



## Captflx (Oct 21, 2007)

Several years ago I used 12"x12' tiles in my shower and 1/4" grout lines. I used tub & bath caulking at the floor where the wall meets the pan tile. About every 7-8 months, I must re-seal the tile and replace the caulking as water penetration releases the caulking. And there are days of waiting to allow the grout to dry out before applying the sealer.
Well, I don't want another grout sealer. I want a waterproofer!! I am at the point of removing all the grout ( about 50 L. ft. ) and replace with an epoxy grout. Is there a water proofer that will save me tons of work??

BTW, I removed all the tile and mortar around the drail to verify that the mortor pan weep holes were not stopped up.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Sounds to me like you have something else going on to have the caulk release every 7-8 mths, sounds like you have excessive movement of the pan it self.

Tiled, sealed with a standard sealer and never touch it again.

Mark


----------



## Captflx (Oct 21, 2007)

Nothing else going on. No gout cracks, no movement. The only sealers I've found says " when tile starts to absorb moisture, it is time to reseal---6 months to a year". Since I have light colored grout, it is very evident when it starts to absorb moisture again.

What sealer did you use?


----------



## handy andy (Feb 25, 2011)

*I'm confused!~*

I find your post confusing! Is the grout coming off? Does the caulking come loose? 

Is your caulk silicone or acrylic? Did you say the tile needs resealing or the grout? If the grout comes out, then it is definitely defective! 

Now it occurs to me!! Did you use an unsanded grout? I you have 1/4 inch grout lines, you should definitely use sanded grout.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Leave the bathroom door and the shower curtain open when not in use. This allows moisture that got into the normally slightly porous grout to come back out and evaporate rather than persist and accumulate in the wall.

If grout keeps releasing, chances are that in an earlier lifetime soap got in and the residue keeps the new grout from sticking.


----------



## Captflx (Oct 21, 2007)

Clarification. The grout is a sanded grout. The grout is not coming loose. It is solid everywhere. The caulking between the tiled shower wall and the tiled shower floor is coming loose and there is obviously alot of moisture behind the caulking. I am using a latex caulk made for baths.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Latex caulk is the problem---100% silicone is what you need---Clean--dry--caulk with silicone--should be good for many years.---Mike---


----------



## Captflx (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks Oh'mike. I'll try that next.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

The gap must be cleaned out and dried totally before you install any new caulk. The caulk is releasing because the crack is not totally dry when you install the new caulk.
Put a fan in there for forty-eight hours, then re-caulk with any suitable tub and tile caulk.

Then wait another seventy-two hours before you use the facility.


----------



## Captflx (Oct 21, 2007)

Opening being damp is not the problem. I have left a fan blowing on it for days. Believe me---the opening was totally dry.


----------



## Darrellj (Mar 13, 2011)

My local lumber store has a Dap (?) tub and sink silicone that is 'fast dry'. According to the label, dry in a couple of hours. I haven't used it, but it might be worth looking into.
darrell


----------



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Latex caulk is the problem---100% silicone is what you need---Clean--dry--caulk with silicone--should be good for many years.---Mike---


I can second that. All the crap the used in my house was latex and it all cracked / pulled away. I have replaced some with 100% silicone and it has not cracked. I just need to get around to doing all of it


----------

